# Concreate Subfloor Question: DriCore vs Sealing and Painting



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

What is the difference between using DriCore vs Sealing a concreate subfloor?

As I put my room back together I was thinking of adding dri-core to the concrete
slab before putting down carpet. But is there any benefit of going the Dri-Core route
besides thermal insulation?

My basement has never leaked or anything like that. Could I just seal and paint the concrete
before putting down the carpet. Or should I go the Dri-Core route?

...
MP


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It also makes for a little more tactile experience in movies - not to mention a little more isolation.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'm currently running transducers on my seats for tactile enhancement. 

I'm leaning towards sealing and painting but I wanted to find out if there is any other benefit besides the thermal factor.

The dricore website cites a 4 degree difference in floor temperatures. To me that doesn't really sound like I'm getting that much for giving up an inch in ceiling height.


----------

